

Ask HN: Any easy way to automate mouse clicks in Linux (Gnome)? - tocomment
http://www.amazingsuperpowers.com/HamsterTrainer2.swf
I'm curious to see what happens on that page when I get to 0, but I want to be a smart hacker about it ...
======
tocomment
I'm curious to see what happens on that page when I get to 0, but I want to be
a smart hacker about it ...

~~~
spydez
I assume you're using Firefox...

<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=firefox+macro>

~~~
tocomment
I don't think those would support flash though. Clever link though.

